# Travelling longhaul with Neupogen - how do I keep cool?



## Jaymay (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi.  I'm travelling long-haul for FET and need to take my Neupogen.  I brought it back home from the pharmacy in a cool bag with a couple of ice packs which was ideal.  I explained my travel plans to the pharmacist and he sold me a Frio pouch, used for keeping Insulin cool and said it would be fine to use.  I've just read the leaflet and it says it keeps contents cool within temperatures of 18-26 degrees C.  Is this too warm for Neupogen?  Can I use this pouch or should I stick with the cool bag (not ideal for flying).  Last thing I want is for the Neupogen to spoil.  I'll be away from a fridge for approx 14 hours.  What should I do?  Thank you.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I think your cool bag would be fine as long as the temperatures are not sky high and you can get them back into a fridge and used up fairly soon. 
You could also ask the flight if they would store them in the fridge on the plane for you during the flight?

Here is what the Uk medicines information fridge database says and this is what we would do with the drugs in hospital if someone left them out of the fridge.

''When protected from light, products are stable for a single period of exposure of up to 5 days at temperatures up to 30°C. Product should be put back in the fridge and used as soon as possible. The manufacturer has no data on stability if the product has been exposed to BOTH light and temperatures above 8°C. A single accidental exposure to freezing temperatures (-20°C) for up to 24 hours does not affect the stability of Neupogen. The frozen pre-filled syringes/vials can be thawed in the refrigerator and used soon as possible. If exposure has been greater than 24 hours or frozen more than once, then Neupogen should NOT be used.''


----------



## Jaymay (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you so much Mistletoe.


----------

